# PLC Counter Reset Problem



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Working on a training for a Sorting Conveyor. Anybody out there can take a look, and see where I'm messing up ? 

If I open the circuit before the counter reset it will work (see I:0/5 as shown), and the motor diverters will turn on. but then I cant get a reset.


----------



## Tsmil (Jul 17, 2011)

Your problem is that you are resetting the counter when your output turns on. It will reset counter and turn off the dn bit turning off the output after just one scan. You need something else to trigger the reset like the clearing of the box present input.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bump


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I wanna help here, but I can't see it from my phone.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's an app for that. its called, buy a laptop.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

wildleg said:


> there's an app for that. its called, buy a laptop.


I've got two, they're at home, and look silly when I carry them on my side.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Tsmil said:


> Your problem is that you are resetting the counter when your output turns on. It will reset counter and turn off the dn bit turning off the output after just one scan. You need something else to trigger the reset like the clearing of the box present input.


*New revised program. I still can't use the reset properly. * *Everything else works, but I want to reset the timer after the preset is reached.*



Dennis Alwon said:


> bump


 *As in Pinball ? *




mcclary's electrical said:


> I wanna help here, but I can't see it from my phone.


 *I'm looking forward to hearing from you. :thumbup:*


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

*Problem Solved*

:thumbsup:


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Dronia,

Go to the instruction help menu, and look up OSR.

That's a "one shot rising" instruction. I don't use them often, but sometimes they are just the ticket.

Good job working out your problem, and you did not need help. You just needed a few more minutes to work it out.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

lefleuron said:


> Dronia,
> 
> Go to the instruction help menu, and look up OSR.
> 
> ...


 
Minutes ? It took me most of the day !!! 

OSR- I just haven't used one yet. That will be the next struggle. I already failed on that one once.

It's like a puzzle. Glad I don't have time pressure.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

dronai said:


> Minutes ? It took me most of the day !!!
> 
> OSR- I just haven't used one yet. That will be the next struggle. I already failed on that one once.
> 
> It's like a puzzle. Glad I don't have time pressure.


OSR, quick over view.

When the instruction goes true, it stays true for only one scan even if the rest of the instructions on the same rung stay true.

The input signal must go false before the OSR can be used again. I always think of it as a "false to reset".

I did not hear hours, I heard minutes. And you only missed it because it was so simple, you passed right over it.


----------

